# Uber Driver With Felony Conviction Charged With Battery For Allegedly Hitting Passenger



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uber Driver With Felony Conviction Charged With Battery For Allegedly Hitting Passenger*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...with-battery-for-allegedly-hitting-passenger/


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm going to start getting extra serious about finding another job tomorrow. I don't want to be associated with some of these assholes they're allowing to drive UberX. My mother already called me about the sexual predator incident since it's all over the news here. I'm so fed up with this BS.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

UC,

Good luck w/ that in this quad(?, lost count)-dip recession. Speaking as _one who is weird_ I'd like to take a moment to quote Hunter Thompson: "When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro". Me? I'm going to hunker down and ride this f-er until (I hope) the end of the year.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I'm going to start getting extra serious about finding another job tomorrow. I don't want to be associated with some of these assholes they're allowing to drive UberX. My mother already called me about the sexual predator incident since it's all over the news here. I'm so fed up with this BS.


Understandable reaction UC. But you are not part of the problem. People like you improve customer service, and take pride in the job you do.

I'm not sure if its the same over in the US, but here it is a regular occurrence where a young lady wakes up with a Taxi driver she's hailed mauling her. There was a terrible attack a couple of years ago where a young party goer fell asleep in her cab then woke up at a strange place where the driver took her and was gang-raped. There are also many other violent attacks on passengers.

On so many of these incidents the police or Taxi company fail to identify the driver. At least with the UBER App people have the protection of having a clear ID of a driver before pickup, and the police can easily pull records that would help apprehend and prosecute the perpetrator.

Clearly this guy in the story has a screw loose. It doesn't matter whether he was driving for Uber, working in a restaurant or delivering cakes someone who upset him was going to cop it.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

IF it's really true that Uber is hiring 20,000 new drivers worldwide every month:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-impact-20-000-jobs-115400357.html
http://www.thewire.com/business/201...turn-us-all-into-professional-drivers/371707/
http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20140602/BIZ/306029978/1031
http://blog.uber.com/uberimpact#

then the 2-5 reported criminal incidents involving Uber drivers are micro-fractional. Most of the stories are whipped up into a media frenzy because of Uber's darling tech startup status. Unfortunately in this day of 24/7 cycling news feed, these stupendously rare incidents will get major airplay into the public's psyche.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Uber with media about drivers, riders and criminal charges lol wtf! But hey look at crooked politicians no big deal, firefighter kills girlfriend no big deal but Uber..oh **** noooo we can't have that! "Private Driver for pennies"


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Wait a Tick!

Please tell me the odds of TWO major incidents (out of what? six so far) hitting the media on the same day, this one and the sexual-assault/fondling one? I'd say they're astronomical. I smell a rat. Or two... Call Oliver Stone!


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Stuff like this happens everyday just that Uber is the flavor of the year before going ipo.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Google 'taxi rape' and it's in the news 2 weeks ago: http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...r-20-years-raping-passenger-article-1.1789225

Any profession with 100,000+ contractors is going to be some bad apples. I don't think we are associated.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Wait a Tick!
> 
> Please tell me the odds of TWO major incidents (out of what? six so far) hitting the media on the same day, this one and the sexual-assault/fondling one? I'd say they're astronomical. I smell a rat. Or two... Call Oliver Stone!


hhhmmmmm........


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

dark knight said:


> Google 'taxi rape' and it's in the news 2 weeks ago: http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...r-20-years-raping-passenger-article-1.1789225
> 
> Any profession with 100,000+ contractors is going to be some bad apples. I don't think we are associated.


Yeah, but when it's a taxi it isnt one of the top stories on every LA newscast.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Looks like black-ops to me...


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

hhmmmm.........


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Lmao!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Just watch & see; next week will be one big negative story covered everywhere...


----------



## zaner (Apr 9, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Just watch & see; next week will be one big negative story covered everywhere...


Are you saying perhaps the taxi industry is putting criminal friends into Ubers platform to make bad publicity for uber?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Zaner,

I'm saying w/ whole industries at stake people can go over the top & do weird shit. All too often things aren't quite what they seem and a little digging reveals something altogether different. Yes, perhaps these are false-flag ops. Wouldn't be the first, wouldn't be the last. Sure gets the public riled in a soundbite though...


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

Is digging into the media/news in itself in an overindulgence of drinking the coolaid?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

GJ,

Categorically NO. Digging 'around/behind' the media (ala Noam Chomsky or Chris Hedges) is great. "Digging into the media/news in itself in an overindulgence" of pure bullshit and propaganda. The fourth estate no longer works for we the people; it works for the corporatocracy/plutocracy.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If UBER paid its "entry" cost into the Transport market, then the powers that be would leave them alone. Mr K has gotta understand no matter how ruthless he thinks he is, others have a lot more of real bricks & mortar investments in the personal transport industry. Heaps more than the paper valued house of cards that UBER represents. Until he learns those two words - Humility & Compliance, his & UBER's life will be one filled with putting out fires and not moving the business forward.


----------

